# motor comm lathes advice



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

Im running stock 27 turn motor please give recommendations on purchasing a good motor comm i would like to start cutting my comms.Thanks


----------



## scott law (Apr 27, 2004)

Bigron said:


> Im running stock 27 turn motor please give recommendations on purchasing a good motor comm i would like to start cutting my comms.Thanks


Bigron,

There are quite a few good com lathes on the market. It all depends on the price range you are looking to stay in. The most common lathes are from Team Cobra,Hudy, or Orion. 

Scott Law
RIP Motorsports
VooDoo Racing Cells
Team TEKIN
ORC
MSV Performance


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Integy also makes a very good lathe.


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

basicaly all of the comm lathes out on the market will do a wonderfull job of cutting your comm. and people will all thell you about there favotires and why one company sucks while another is fantastic. I had a friend who hated cobras and swore by his trinity lathe. I myself have a cobra modified comm lathe. and yes it does stockers also. it works fantasticaly. I even use carbide bits that I get localy from harbor freight. but I have always love the way the huddy lathes looked. I have some freinds down at the local track that have huddy lathes and I like the way they come in a plastic storage case. but other than that his lathe performs no better than mine. so realy just about any lathe will do ya fine. so dont wory about it just get your hands on a good ole lathe and treat it well and it will last you years.

HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Its more the user than the lathe....

You have to be able to properly set up the lathe too. A lot of people have a hard time with them to begin with because attention to detail makes a big difference.


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks guys for all your help.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I've been using a Cobra lathe with diamond bit for about 8 years now. The thing still works flawlessly and is about the cheapest lathe/diamond bit setup you can get, around $150.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

I'm a big fan of the COBRA lathe... I finally wore out my first one after about 10 years (the grooves the arm spins in wore), but that was after several thousand cuts (I do a lot of motors for local racers as well as my own)... 

I used carbide bits (pretty cheap at McMaster Carr) for most of that time. I recently got a deal on a new COBRA lathe, with the COBRA diamond bit and it cuts like butter... I would recommend you learn on carbide bits, where mistakes won't matter so much -- one mistake with a diamond bit can ruin the bit... Once you learn -- use a diamond...


----------

